# Second polyester resin castin



## Woodguy95 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello everyone this is just to show my second polyester resin cating. It's a four colors cast blue, purple, silver and green. The pics do not show the colors that well but that's about the best that I can do. I am using the castin' craft resin (BTW I know many of you disaproove that resin but it's what I did get my hands on. Will defeneatly go for alumilite next time.)

Ok so I have a very tiny issue here. The green color kind of sunk at the bottom of the cast wich makes for a nice effect but not the one that was intended. 

Comments, suggestions or tips are as always appreciated


----------



## chartle (Dec 28, 2015)

One thing to realize is that aluminite and the polyester resin you used have different casting techniques.


----------



## KCW (Dec 28, 2015)

To keep the colors from separating, you will need to let the resin set up a little longer, or "gel".  It will take some practice to get a feel for when the resin is ready to pour.


----------



## chartle (Dec 28, 2015)

KCW said:


> To keep the colors from separating, you will need to let the resin set up a little longer, or "gel".  It will take some practice to get a feel for when the resin is ready to pour.



Just don't turn your back. It can go from water thin, to snots, to hard in 10 seconds.


----------



## KCW (Dec 28, 2015)

chartle said:


> KCW said:
> 
> 
> > To keep the colors from separating, you will need to let the resin set up a little longer, or "gel".  It will take some practice to get a feel for when the resin is ready to pour.
> ...



LOL, this is definitely true, that is why he will need practice to get it right.  I have had many single color bottle stopper blanks come from waiting too long. :laugh:


----------

